# Ideas for 24 y o dual citizen moving to Nice (repost, hoping for feedback this time :)



## amlachance

So I'm just doing some groundwork research for my daughter who is 24, dual citizen, first language is now English though when she was ages 0 - 5 we spoke mostly French in the home. Her French at this time is very good but not fully fluent (though living in France would change that quickly). She is TEFL (teaching English as a foreign language) certified and teaches English online at the moment to students around the world. She has a university bachelors degree in Global Studies.
We've encouraged her to do something adventurous like spend a year in France, and she would like to do this - but want to get some basic info to pass on to her first.
She'd need a place to live she can afford (maybe $800/month) with roommates about her age, preferably. She's not interested in nanny jobs. She enjoys teaching adults and clearly can work from anywhere but she's currently in Southern California where rent is through the roof.
Any tips, links, FB pages, suggestions, connections would be welcome.
We suggested Nice because of weather, the sea, transportation access, international community, charm. While she has family outside Paris she'd hate the weather there and none of the family has space for her at this time.

Any links, suggestions, connections, ideas would be most appreciated!!

Merci bien!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as the rent is concerned, she should probably take a look at the various "co-location" sites online to see what's available and what the prices are in Nice and the area. A search on "co-location Nice" brings up a number of dedicated rental agencies as well as sections devoted to co-location in Seloger, Leboncoin and other "standard" rental websites. Not sure how realistic her price range is - Nice can be an expensive town for a young person but she'll have to see what is available there. 

Also, re finding a job, that's kind of up to her. She needs a European format CV and some idea of what she is interested in doing. Also she'll wind up having to register with the sécu if she hasn't already done so. But at the moment, the quickest and "easiest" way to find a job might be to consider the hospitality industry, which is having real difficulty finding staff. If she wants to continue teaching English online (or doing anything online) she will need to set up some sort of business entity - probably a micro-entreprise to register with the appropriate tax and cotisation agencies.

Which also raises one more point - she should make sure her national carte d'identité is up to date. She will need that for all sorts of administrative functions once she is here, from opening a bank account to signing up for sécu and possibly even for job hunting.


----------



## amlachance

Merci! 
Yes hospitality is one avenue, and she has experience, just not her first choice. She is well suited for and has experience with personal assistant jobs and she loves teaching English to adults and anything in the tourism industry.

She does have a very recent carte d'identité. My (French) husband is relatively familiar with the administrative requirements and can assist her.
My search is also for links, FB pages, community of people her age and a place, or forum, for her to connect and get started. So far, not finding much on FB or elsewhere.

I'll look up Seloger, Leboncoin - Merci!


----------



## ToulouseRob

Just to suggest maybe broadening the potential location. Other places along the Mediterranean coast are attractive, probably less expensive for rent, maybe have a higher population of people her age and maybe have a wider range of job opportunities. I'm thinking, for example of Montpellier, or Sète. Toulouse has lots to offer - vast student and University population, vibrant cultural life and lots of high-tech industry, therefore opportunities for English language teaching, but it's not as attractive a place to live.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oddly enough when I ran a quick search for co-location in Nice, I got a FB group on this topic. It's probably not the only one on FB. Just beware a bit of "student housing" here. The French really do take the notion of "poor students" a bit too seriously and I know older grad students here in the Paris area are often disappointed (or even "shocked") by the state of "student housing" they encounter.

A university town like Montpellier or Toulouse might offer quite a bit more in terms of places to live and options for jobs. Just remember, though, that the job hunting process here in France can take much much longer than it does in the US. There is also the option of signing up with an Interim agency (or two) to work temporary jobs in order to get a feel for the job market and how the workplace operates here in France. (And trust me, it's very different from back in the US.) If she is only planning on spending a year in France, going interim could open up more possibilities for the "personal assistant" (PC for "secretary" here) posts she is interested in.


----------



## amlachance

Bevdeforges said:


> Oddly enough when I ran a quick search for co-location in Nice, I got a FB group on this topic. It's probably not the only one on FB. Just beware a bit of "student housing" here. The French really do take the notion of "poor students" a bit too seriously and I know older grad students here in the Paris area are often disappointed (or even "shocked") by the state of "student housing" they encounter.
> 
> A university town like Montpellier or Toulouse might offer quite a bit more in terms of places to live and options for jobs. Just remember, though, that the job hunting process here in France can take much much longer than it does in the US. There is also the option of signing up with an Interim agency (or two) to work temporary jobs in order to get a feel for the job market and how the workplace operates here in France. (And trust me, it's very different from back in the US.) If she is only planning on spending a year in France, going interim could open up more possibilities for the "personal assistant" (PC for "secretary" here) posts she is interested in.


Thank you, that is helpful info and tips. 
I do see FB pages for co-location (more demand than offers at first glance, yikes) and thanks for the heads up on "student housing". Yes, she is likely thinking of a year or so.


----------

